# Deep Water Aerobics?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok you that do Deep Water Aerobics do you find yourself fighting the water more than doing the exercise? 

big rockpile


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Rock, I think that is part of the process, you are forced to move slower against the pressure of the water as part of the work out


----------

